# Rally Itinerary



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am planning some future rallies throughout the year as i should have an exemption certificate through for the site this forthcoming week, does anyone have any good ideas for locations/venues for rallies, bearing in mind our large membership if we choose a location far enough in advance we should be able to muster a largish rally


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

yes i can help if any rallies in thr somerset area. one good date would be 5 nov as this is bridgwater carnival the best nightime carnival in the world.this held on the friday in the town centre from 6.30pm. dave :wave:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*rally...*

I would suggest a central location for a meet, as you state a large membership in the forum, from both ends of the country.....makes it easy for everyone to attend and hopefully for a good turnout! Regards Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

One of the big sites popular with our friends over at ukcampsite.co.uk is Billing Aquadrome near Northampton.

Huge amount of facilities but there's also fields where you can host your own rally.

It's got a website - www.billingaquadrome.com

It's a bit too close to home for me, but a good recommendation nonetheless.

Despite being pretty much booked up through the summer now I'd still be willing to waive plans if there was a great meet either north or south of the Midlands. Somerset would be nice, as would Derbyshire, Yorkshire, Norfolk, Lincolnshire...

It's a bit like listing counties this, isn't it? Aren't we lucky living in the UK!


----------

